# Exit access stair as 2nd means of egress



## Tim Mailloux (May 18, 2018)

Im working on a 2 story office building with (2) stairs. One stair is an enclosed interior exit stairway with a 1 hour rated enclosure. The other stair is an open exit access stairway that leads to the first floor lobby. My question is this, the building code 92015 IBC) requires that I have 2 “Exits” off the 2nd floor but only one of these stairs is technically an exit. The other stair is an “exit access stairway”, exit access being the key here. Does the exit access stair count as my second exit off the floor even though its not technically an exit?


----------



## cda (May 18, 2018)

Lite reading


https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/threads/un-enclosed-stairway-as-an-exit.13363/


----------



## steveray (May 18, 2018)

It may....But CT deleted 1009.3 assuming it is a CT project...

(Del) 1009.3 Exit access stairways. Delete section and subsections without substitution.

You can basically only have an "open" stair in CT in a mezzanine or if it is not required for egress...

(Amd) 1009.2.2 Enclosure. All interior exit stairways and floor openings between stories created
by exit access stairways shall be enclosed in accordance with the provisions of Section 1022.

Exceptions:
1. In buildings equipped throughout with an automatic sprinkler system in accordance with
Section 903.3.1 with other than Group H or I occupancies, an exit access stairway serving
an occupant load of less than 10 not more than one story above the level of exit discharge.
2. Exit access stairways serving and contained within a single residential dwelling unit or
sleeping unit in Group R-1, R-2 or R-3 occupancies.
3. Exit access stairways connecting the first and second floors of bed and breakfast
establishments. Stairways connecting the second and third floors in such occupancies
shall be enclosed with fire separation assemblies having a fire-resistance rating of not
less than 1 hour. Stairways connecting the basement and the first floor occupancies shall
be enclosed with fire partitions having a fire-resistance rating of not less than ½ hour with
20-minute fire-resistance rated door assemblies. Fire-resistance assemblies at stairways
40
in Group R-1 bed and breakfast establishments shall not be required to be supported by
fire-resistance rated construction.
4. Exit access stairways and ramps in open parking garages that serve only the parking
garage.
5. Stairways serving outdoor facilities where all portions of the means of egress are
essentially open to the outside.
6. Exit access stairways serving stages, platforms and technical production areas in
accordance with Sections 410.6.2 and 410.6.3.
7. Stairways between the balcony, gallery or press box and the main assembly floor in
occupancies such as theaters, places of religious worship, auditoriums and sport facilities.
8. In Group I-3 occupancies, exit access stairways constructed in accordance with Section
408.5.
9. Exit access stairways serving mezzanines complying with the provisions of Section 505.


----------



## RLGA (May 18, 2018)

Section 1006.3.1 states ”Each story and occupied roof shall have the minimum number of exits, *or access to exits*, as specified in Table 1006.3.1; and Table 1006.3.1 is titled ”MINIMUM NUMBER OF EXITS *OR ACCESS TO EXITS* PER  STORY.”

As long as the unenclosed stair leads to a separate exit on the first story, then you're okay.


----------



## steveray (May 18, 2018)

Or from the new proposed amendments...

(Amd) 1019.3 Occupancies other than Groups I-2 and I-3. In other than Group I-2 and I-3
occupancies, floor openings containing exit access stairways or ramps that do not comply with
one of the conditions listed in this section shall be enclosed with a shaft enclosure constructed in
accordance with Section 713.
1. In buildings equipped throughout with an automatic sprinkler system in accordance with
Section 903.3.1 with other than Group H or I occupancies, an exit access stairway serving
an occupant load of less than 10 not more than one story above the level of exit discharge.
2. In Group R-1, R-2 or R-3 occupancies, exit access stairways and ramps connecting four
stories or less serving and contained within a single residential dwelling unit or sleeping
unit or live/work unit.
3. Exit access stairways serving and contained within a Group R-3 congregate residence or
a Group R-4 facility are not required to be enclosed.
4. Exit access stairways connecting the first and second floors of Group R-1 bed and
breakfast establishments. Stairways connecting the second and third floors in such
occupancies shall be enclosed with fire separation assemblies having a fire-resistance
rating of not less than 1 hour. Stairways connecting the basement and the first floor
occupancies shall be enclosed with fire partitions having a fire-resistance rating of not less
40
than ½ hour with 20-minute fire-resistance rated door assemblies. Fire-resistance
assemblies at stairways in Group R-1 bed and breakfast establishments shall not be
required to be supported by fire-resistance rated construction.
5. Exit access stairways and ramps within an atrium complying with the provisions of Section
404.
6. Exit access stairways and ramps in open parking garages that serve only the parking
garage.
7. Exit access stairways and ramps serving open-air seating complying with the exit access
travel distance requirements of Section 1029.7.
8. Exit access stairways and ramps serving the balcony, gallery or press box and the main
assembly floor in occupancies such as theaters, places of religious worship, auditoriums
and sport facilities.
9. Stairways serving outdoor facilities where all portions of the means of egress are
essentially open to the outside.
10. Exit access stairways serving mezzanines complying with the provisions of Section 505.


----------



## RLGA (May 18, 2018)

Steveray, the OP mentions the 2015 IBC, which would exclude Connecticut, since it’s code is based on the 2012 IBC.


----------



## steveray (May 18, 2018)

Ron, he is from CT and we will be on 2015 come Octoberish depending on when they are submitting their design. That is why I posted the assumption in post 3 and then our proposed 2015 amendments in post 5. If he is using the unamended IBC, then yep....He can do it...


----------



## Tim Mailloux (May 18, 2018)

steveray said:


> Ron, he is from CT and we will be on 2015 come Octoberish depending on when they are submitting their design. That is why I posted the assumption in post 3 and then our proposed 2015 amendments in post 5. If he is using the unamended IBC, then yep....He can do it...



I am from CT, but this is a MA project.


----------



## Tim Mailloux (May 18, 2018)

RLGA said:


> Section 1006.3.1 states ”Each story and occupied roof shall have the minimum number of exits, *or access to exits*, as specified in Table 1006.3.1; and Table 1006.3.1 is titled ”MINIMUM NUMBER OF EXITS *OR ACCESS TO EXITS* PER  STORY.”
> 
> As long as the unenclosed stair leads to a separate exit on the first story, then you're okay.



thank you, this answers my question.


----------



## AARON KLEIN (Dec 24, 2018)

So for a two story office building, both stairs from the second floor can be open, exit access stairs. Correct?


----------



## RLGA (Dec 24, 2018)

Yes, provided the travel distance from the most remote point on the second story to an exit on the first story does not exceed the permitted distance in the IBC.


----------



## sergoodo (Sep 17, 2020)

RLGA said:


> Yes, provided the travel distance from the most remote point on the second story to an exit on the first story does not exceed the permitted distance in the IBC.


----------



## sergoodo (Sep 17, 2020)

'repondering' a question


----------



## fungineer (Nov 29, 2021)

A bit of a necro on this thread but a similar question.
If I have an existing "partial" building (WI - IEBC 2015 code) with 2 stairs, one "exit stair" to the north and one "exit access stair" to the south. The partial building is connected to a larger building with it's own stair systems/exits, separated by a fire wall. I want to close off the additional openings into the "larger" building on all but the first floor, can I do that for the small portion? (Assume the larger building complies on it's own). 

At the first floor, the exit access stair would have travel access to the rest of the "larger building" for egress, so all the floors in the "partial" building have access to (2) exits (complying with IBC 1006.3).

The IEBC would require the exiting stairs to be enclosed (they are) and rated (they are not) as I'm a type III alteration. As far as I can tell, although they must be enclosed, there doesn't seem to be a requirement for both stairs to be "Interior Exit Stairways". 

The IBC requires continuous protection for the exit components, but because the south stairway is "exit access" I don't think the protection requirement applies. Is this correct? am I missing something?


----------



## steveray (Nov 29, 2021)

Really hard to say, but.....if you are egressing through the larger building via firewall that may be a horizontal exit 1026 (50% allowed), 50% exits allowed to re-enter level of exit discharge (1028), but that assumes you have a rated exit which you may not need...A drawing would really help...Gotta really look at 805 and 803 for IEBC upgrades to multi story/ egress openings...


----------



## fungineer (Nov 29, 2021)

Here's a snippet. (4 Story building) the fire wall is along the line shown. I don't want to use a horizontal exit 
(though the use of access stair for this feature or a standard exit is identical)


----------



## fungineer (Nov 29, 2021)

https://ibb.co/vB1sMLx


----------

